# Femara at 44



## happy endings? (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all can ask if any of you have tried Femara. 
I am 44 and seeing a specialist after 2half years TTC and 5 MCs we have so far just tried the natural route and I am doing Accu and Chinese medicine. But we have also been to a clinic and enquired about Mild IVF and at the clinic (Create in London) the specialist advised against Clomid/Femara at my age.
But my other Dr/specialist has told me to try it for 3 cycles. Thing is I OV normally and have a normal Luteal Phase and have a good egg supply still (told from scan) so will the Femara enhance my OV or will it mess me up ? Also can anyone give me their experiences of being on Femara in 40's ..... side effects / outcomes / successes..... I know it's blooming costly  but I don't know if it's going to be useful.
Also DEIVF is not an option for us we want to keep it as natural as possible and the most I can go do is 1 try at mild IVF as a last resort..... 

Thanks so much for any replies

Lou


----------



## Mellie289 (Dec 9, 2011)

I see that this post didn't get a response, but just in case you're still reading, Lou -- I did three Femara cycles at 41 years old. They did not alter my cycle in any way (still got LH surge and ovulation days 13 and 14, no change in luteal phase. The one difference was that my follicles got bigger and I had a couple for two cycles (but I also had two follicles for one of my two unmedicated cycles, so not sure that was much of an improvement to unmedicated).


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

hi - I also noticed this post.. I used femara to conceive dd2 through donor iui, not mild ivf. 

the only reason I used femara rather than do an unmedicated cycle was for more accurate timing. I still only had one follicle with femara - and if anything it made my cycle slightly wonky! it worked though!!

I am not sure why femara would be used for mild ivf as my understanding was that it normally didnt increase the number of follicles?  was your clinic suggesting a higher dose? 

all the best, speeder


----------

